# Favorite powder



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Just wondering what is your favorite powder for reloading the 40S&W , been a long time reloader for rifle cartridges but not much experence reloading the 40sw.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

ROBINPA said:


> Just wondering what is your favorite powder for reloading the 40S&W , been a long time reloader for rifle cartridges but not much experence reloading the 40sw.


My favorite is Vihtavuori N340


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Robin, I've been reloading for c. 45 years on and off. I developed a love for slow-burning powders early, and when I started loading 40S&W, I chose a slow-burning Hodgdon powder, Longshot, that produced the highest velocities with virtually all bullets weights but that appears in very few published charts. I intended to use this in personal-defense loads, and I chose Winchester WSF for target loads. Both of those powders worked and work just finely, but then I became concerned with muzzle flash in PD loads. Of course when firing in the gloom, one does NOT benefit from having a 2-foot-diameter-by-3'-long fireball in front of you. I researched muzzle flash, found this... http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_190_31/ai_n27380935/ ...and then bought a couple jugs of Hodgdon Universal. Since I bought that, I've developed several PD loads but have tested none for muzzle flash.

The latest PD load I've developed is with the 155g. Hornady XTP. I worked up to one that develops quite high velocity...1260FPS @ 10'....significantly higher than listed in any manual. They're 100% reliable and don't exhibit any signs of high pressure, so I'm happy.

I sugget you buy a _*One Book / One Caliber*_ manual for the 10mm and 40S&W; it's jammed with LOTS of loads from every commercial outfit that publishes them.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I just started reloading and only have one powder...So I guess my favorite would be Titegroup.:smt002


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I also use titegroup alot (380,9mm,40,38special,357mag) ... I have also used WST, and bullseye. All are good for the range. WST has very few loads for handgun,mainly 45acp is what I use it for...I got it cheap,so I'll use it rill it's gone. A friend gave me the bullseye,but it is a bit smokey for my liking.

Win 231 is a good powder to reload almost any handgun round.

Since I shoot 99.99999% at the range ,I use off the shelf ammo for self defence(Gold dot).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use W-231 and Bullseye for about everything except mag loads and then I like W-296.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I use W-231 and Bullseye for about everything except mag loads and then I like W-296.


I've used about everything for 9mm I liked the Winchester 231 best but for a 40 o 45 it was not as good in my pistols as I wanted.Titegroup was a lot harder to clean in the bore larger pistols. It grouped pretty good though. I started using Unique and am getting great results so far. I've been able to get loads that work really well in more than one pistol and not have to load different for each 45, each 40 etc.

TOF - THat Vihtavuori N340 powder.. Is it cleaner than that W231 powder? I've not used it but I have been reading a little but most are opinion pieces and I am not one that trusts too many people especially when I don't know them all that well. You've been using that a while now and I'd value your opinion over some gun rag article. Can you compare it to anything else and how it was better?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've used about everything for 9mm I liked the Winchester 231 best but for a 40 o 45 it was not as good in my pistols as I wanted.Titegroup was a lot harder to clean in the bore larger pistols. It grouped pretty good though. I started using Unique and am getting great results so far. I've been able to get loads that work really well in more than one pistol and not have to load different for each 45, each 40 etc.
> 
> TOF - That Vihtavuori N340 powder.. Is it cleaner than that W231 powder? I've not used it but I have been reading a little but most are opinion pieces and I am not one that trusts too many people especially when I don't know them all that well. You've been using that a while now and I'd value your opinion over some gun rag article. Can you compare it to anything else and how it was better?


DJ,
When I started loading several friends got me started with W231. I was generating acceptable rounds but decided to experiment a little. I wanted accurate clean burning loads that held enough powder a double charge would be clearly noticeable. A double charge was my major fear as a newbie.

To make a long story short N340 met all major requirements. It is cleaner than W231, I have been able to load to sub 1 inch group accuracy at 15 yds. and a double charge is obvious in 9MM, .40 and .45. It makes near max velocity .357's also.

The thing that confirmed it was the right choice was when my buddies that had been loading for many years switched over to N340 for the same reasons after seeing my results.

It is a little more expensive than many other powders to the tune of perhaps $3 or $4 per thousand rounds but I believe it is worth it.

Did I mention no fireball has ever been seen over the 10's of thousands of rounds I loaded with this powder.

I have recently started using Accurate #2 for .45ACP lead loads. It is a faster powder than N340 although N310, N320 and N330 are faster than N340 also and work well.

The objective in .45 is greater than 717 FPS (IPSC Major) and accuracy. Lead is going to be dirty so clean wasn't prime criteria.

I shocked myself and friends in that one of my test groups using #2 yielded multiple 5 shot groups with multiple shooters of 5/8's inch C/C or less at 15 yards from sandbags. It chronoed at 718 min to 727 max.

I have to admit I broke down and used Oxygen to improve my vision or could not have held so tight. We had several groups where the first 3 were in one hole.

Tight Group was filthy. It caused my GP100 to jam after 6 to 12 rounds. N340 does not cause it to jam after 250 rounds.

That should give you a fair picture of my reasoning.

Have fun but stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

+1 Win #231

Alliant Power Pistol isn't bad either.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks TOF I'll have to give that N340a shot. I am liking the Unique powder but there is room for improvement.
You are right about the W230 and tight group. They are not all that bad in 9mm but it could be better and in bigger bores it's hell to clean out.

y next trip to get supplies I'll have to get some N340 and see what I can do with it:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I use Bullseye for most light loads and W296 for magnum loads. I just switched to Accurarte No.2 and No.5 for my .45ACP. I'll be trying the No.2 in place of the Bullseye loads. The W296 stays for the .357 loads.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I use Bullseye for most light loads and W296 for magnum loads. I just switched to Accurarte No.2 and No.5 for my .45ACP. I'll be trying the No.2 in place of the Bullseye loads. The W296 stays for the .357 loads.


gmaske,
4.8 Gr. Accurate #2, Win Primer, 1.260 OAL and Missouri Bullet Co. 230 Gr. LRN Yielded very accurate soft loads for my M&P45. #5 works well for hotter loads as I expect you have already concluded. #9 works well for .357 Mag heavy bullets.

tumbleweed


----------

